# Cooper Creek WMA



## 1776Flintlock (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello folks!

I'll try and get to hunt this WMA this spring.

Any tips and advice about this area is appreciated as I have never hunted this track of land before. I hope to get back for at least on week of the Turkey season.

Thanks!!!


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 10, 2009)

sorry man ........  folks that live around there ain't gonna say nothing..........   they are scared that someone might say something to tip someone else off to go and hunt thier spot......  so I doubt that your gonna get any help with wma stuff this year.   oh and we got a turkey challenge that now holds wma birds to a higher standard..................   so that in itself has now completely put everyone into special opps mode.   I am gonna say sorry for the cold shoulder, but it now should be accepted from this day forward on this forum.   in fact I may make a proclimation............



from this day forward if there is any words spoken of a wma turkey in this forum may his hands be cut off at the wrist so he will never speak of our wildlife managment area birds again.   they are now worth two points so be it.    


on a lighter note I haven't been there and can't help you.   but before the 2 point rule there would have been some folks that would have helped.


----------



## fivesolas (Feb 10, 2009)

The best thing to do is scout the area before season. Then spill the beans here just to be ornery.


----------



## earl (Feb 10, 2009)

Bryant Gap


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Feb 11, 2009)

fivesolas said:


> The best thing to do is scout the area before season. Then spill the beans here just to be ornery.



I shall


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Feb 11, 2009)

brucemacgee19 said:


> sorry man ........  folks that live around there ain't gonna say nothing..........   they are scared that someone might say something to tip someone else off to go and hunt thier spot......  so I doubt that your gonna get any help with wma stuff this year.   oh and we got a turkey challenge that now holds wma birds to a higher standard..................   so that in itself has now completely put everyone into special opps mode.   I am gonna say sorry for the cold shoulder, but it now should be accepted from this day forward on this forum.   in fact I may make a proclimation............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up. Too bad being neighborly ain't happening no more.

I've taken people to my mom's place where they took bears; to my land to take deer. I suppose I am just getting to old in my ways. Next time someone wants to hunt my places maybe I'll have them take me to theirs first. Time sure have changed................


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 11, 2009)

1776
Come south just a little further to Paulding Forest and I'll hook ya up.As ong as there are less mountanous places to hunt I won't go to cooper's Creek


----------



## pnome (Feb 11, 2009)

1776Flintlock said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> I'll try and get to hunt this WMA this spring.
> 
> ...



Follow FS road 88 till it dead ends (might need a 4wd to do this).  The Duncan Ridge trail is right there and you can take it either way.  That will put you on the edge of the WMA, but don't worry because it's just national forest land on the other side which is fine.

I'd walk that trail and see if you can get one to gobble.

map: http://www.fs.fed.us/conf/maps/blueridge.pdf


----------



## earl (Feb 11, 2009)

On the national forest site there is a map of the fs roads . There is also a chart that tells you when roads will be open and what vehicle they are suited for.


----------



## fivesolas (Feb 11, 2009)

1776Flintlock said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Too bad being neighborly ain't happening no more.
> 
> I've taken people to my mom's place where they took bears; to my land to take deer. I suppose I am just getting to old in my ways. Next time someone wants to hunt my places maybe I'll have them take me to theirs first. Time sure have changed................




maybe, but I am a new hunter. I have been out to Ceder Creek, Redlands, and Allatoona so far. I have seen deer, turkey, hog sign, squirrels, hog sign (no hogs yet), bobcats, et. 

Plenty of wildlife for everyone.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Feb 13, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> 1776
> Come south just a little further to Paulding Forest and I'll hook ya up.As ong as there are less mountanous places to hunt I won't go to cooper's Creek



My old hunt club was off Narroway Church Road and backed into Paulding. Wow, you brought back some memories! Some country signer bought the land and my old Raccoon Hunting Club buddies all dispersed.

I would like to get down for the spring turkey season. I have a lifetime license and could stay at some friend's house over in N. Fulton.

Keep me posted please.

Thanks.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Feb 13, 2009)

pnome said:


> Follow FS road 88 till it dead ends (might need a 4wd to do this).  The Duncan Ridge trail is right there and you can take it either way.  That will put you on the edge of the WMA, but don't worry because it's just national forest land on the other side which is fine.
> 
> I'd walk that trail and see if you can get one to gobble.
> 
> map: http://www.fs.fed.us/conf/maps/blueridge.pdf




Thanks!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 14, 2009)

1776Flintlock said:


> My old hunt club was off Narroway Church Road and backed into Paulding. Wow, you brought back some memories! Some country signer bought the land and my old Raccoon Hunting Club buddies all dispersed.
> 
> I would like to get down for the spring turkey season. I have a lifetime license and could stay at some friend's house over in N. Fulton.
> 
> ...



I live about half a mile from narrow way church road in burnt hickory estates and know the family(cochrans)that still own down on raccoon creek


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Feb 14, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> I live about half a mile from narrow way church road in burnt hickory estates and know the family(cochrans)that still own down on raccoon creek


PM sent


----------



## pnome (Feb 15, 2009)

1776Flintlock said:


> Thanks!




You're welcome.  If you go, wear comfortable boots.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Mar 21, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> 1776
> Come south just a little further to Paulding Forest and I'll hook ya up.As ong as there are less mountanous places to hunt I won't go to cooper's Creek


I'll be going to Taliaferro County before this Turkey season is over. If I get the chance I'll try and give you a buzz. be nice just to drive by the old place (across from the self car wash) and maybe meet you for a bite at the WH.


----------



## turkeys101 (May 1, 2009)

go to bryant gap!!!i've hunted that spot and heard gobbles!!that place is recommended!!!good luck


----------



## irocz2u (Jul 3, 2009)

tercky  usly  dont gubble  there  tell  the  last  cupple  weeks


----------



## Captain Backstrap (Jul 4, 2009)

good trout fishing up that way


----------



## earl (Jul 5, 2009)

Small game / Hog  ain't that far off.


----------



## pnome (Jul 5, 2009)

earl said:


> Small game / Hog  ain't that far off.



Yeah.  I think Cooper Creek has a special hog hunt August 15-16 too.

At least it has last couple of years.


----------



## earl (Jul 6, 2009)

Fs 33


----------

